# Easy Dinner Rolls



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Delicious Dinner Rolls 😋😋😋
I’m making a boneless leg of lamb today
and wanted yummy rolls to go with it..😋
I mixed the dough in the food processor
on pulse for less than one minute.👌

Easy & Delicious ( food processor) Dinner Rolls

I broke down the recipe for the beginner bread bakers
to make it easier to read/understand. I also posted
the original recipe in the pics.

First proof yeast
4 1/2 teaspoons yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 cup warm water ( baby bottle warm)
Mix into cup and wait until it proofs ( foams up)

In the mean time put milk, butter, sugar, in bowl
and heat in microwave until butter melts
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup unsalted butter
1/4 cup sugar

After the milk and butter cools down, beat in
The egg in the same bowl …and then pour the
yeast mixture into the same bowl.

Then put 3 1/2 cups flour and 1 teaspoon salt into
Food processor. * correction on the flour amount

After you put the flour and salt into the processor…then
pour in all the liquid over the flour and pulse several times…
This will come together in less than a minute.

Dump it out onto lightly floured surface ( this dough
will be a little sticky) kneed for just two minutes or
so on lightly floured surface until dough is smooth.

Oil a big bowl, turn dough is bowel to coat all over
with oil …cover with plastic wrap until doubled in size,
about 1 hour or so.

Then divide dough into three balls…make 6 buns with
each ball (18 total buns) place buns on lightly greased
parchment paper…I use foil.

cover and let rise for an additional 30 minutes.
After the second rise I lit the oven…then I melted
1 1/2 tablespoons butter and gently brushed on butter
and then sprinkled with sesame seeds….Do 6 at a time
so that the sesame seeds stick

Bake in 350° oven until for about 15 minutes.
After 15 minutes it wasn’t brown enough, so I changed
to broiler mode…(leaving the pan in the middle of the oven)
i watched rolls VERY carefully to desired doneness…
They came out delicious.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you see that the recipe from Allrecipes has you scald the milk? I wonder why? I've always thought that gives a terrible taste.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I don’t scald the milk just heat it up enough to melt the butter.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I saved the recipe. Will try it out this week.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

These remind me of some "no knead" rolls I've made. Very sticky dough with lots of butter and needs to be refrigerated overnight before putting dough in cupcake pans and baking. The dough is too soft to stand without a mold. Rolls were light and melt in your mouth buttery.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This come out just a little sticky and the dusting of flour in the hand kneeding
takes care of that…they are so good. i put them in a plastic bag and refrigetsted
them. The head knot put them in the air fryer this morning with butter and grape
jelly..😋😋😋


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I just discovered that things like sesame seeds or (my new favorite) "everything bagel" seasoning, stick better if you brush on a beaten egg, or egg white, instead of butter or oil. I've only tried it a couple of times, so it could be just a coincidence, but I think there's something to it. Whatever you use, you do have to put the toppings on immediately.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> I just discovered that things like sesame seeds or (my new favorite) "everything bagel" seasoning, stick better if you brush on a beaten egg, or egg white, instead of butter or oil. I've only tried it a couple of times, so it could be just a coincidence, but I think there's something to it. Whatever you use, you do have to put the toppings on immediately.


No coincidence. Egg wash is the best way to keep seeds and other toppings in place. With oil the topping can slide down the side while baking or fall off when eating. And you are correct about using the topping right before putting in the oven. But if you put the topping on before the rise, they will stay put as well.
I love sesame seeds on my bread. They really add.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"refrigetsted" them. You did what to them? 🙀


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> "refrigetsted" them. You did what to them? 🙀
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe that word is on the label of wine bottles .


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's a variation I made today...

I started with a dinner roll recipe (_Sweet Wheat Dinner Rolls_ from my bread machine recipe book) which usually makes 16 dinner rolls. Instead I divided into only 8, and put them in my silicone hamburger roll mold thingy. Of course I brushed them with egg and covered them with the everything bagel seasoning just before baking. I even sprinkled a bunch of the seasoning in the bottom of each mold before putting in the dough. Grilled two fresh 1/3 pound burgers on the grill. Wow that was a good lunch!









The seasoning in the bottom of the mold worked great. It all baked right into the rolls. Almost none was left in the mold.

If you haven't seen this kind of mold, it's pretty deep, I think about an inch. This gives your rolls a nice cylindrical base for slicing. They're bigger than the hamburger rolls at the supermarket. They are also much better, and with the prices in the bread aisle these days, probably cheaper.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CaptTom said:


> Here's a variation I made today...
> 
> I started with a dinner roll recipe (_Sweet Wheat Dinner Rolls_ from my bread machine recipe book) which usually makes 16 dinner rolls. Instead I divided into only 8, and put them in my silicone hamburger roll mold thingy. Of course I brushed them with egg and covered them with the everything bagel seasoning just before baking. I even sprinkled a bunch of the seasoning in the bottom of each mold before putting in the dough. Grilled two fresh 1/3 pound burgers on the grill. Wow that was a good lunch!
> View attachment 717639
> ...


You ate 16 dinner rolls? 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

CaptTom said:


> Here's a variation I made today...
> 
> I started with a dinner roll recipe (_Sweet Wheat Dinner Rolls_ from my bread machine recipe book) which usually makes 16 dinner rolls. Instead I divided into only 8, and put them in my silicone hamburger roll mold thingy. Of course I brushed them with egg and covered them with the everything bagel seasoning just before baking. I even sprinkled a bunch of the seasoning in the bottom of each mold before putting in the dough. Grilled two fresh 1/3 pound burgers on the grill. Wow that was a good lunch!
> View attachment 717639
> ...


looks great…isn’t that everything seasoning great?
great Ides to use the hamburger press. I have to make a 
Search for my tupperware hamburger press. 👍👍👍


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> "refrigetsted" them. You did what to them? 🙀


Haaa, I just saw that!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I took another picture to show how the hamburger roll mold works. It's like a large, silicone muffin tin. Since it's bread, they don't overflow to form a muffin top, but the bottom of them is still shaped by the mold.









Here's a link to the one I bought at Amazon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You baked them in the pan?


----------

